# Stanza Warning Lights



## tjstong (Nov 30, 2006)

I have a 1986 Nissan Stanza with 145,855 miles. Yesterday the weather became very cold and five of the warning lights turned on (Fuel, Brake, Washer Fluid, Head lights, and Tail lights) as I was driving home from work. Previously, all the warning lights turned on (not just these 5) and the problem was the alternator. Any idea what this combination of lights means, or is it also likely the alternator.


----------

